# GW-501,516 SARM question....



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone tried: GW-501516 (also known as GW-501,516, GW1516 or GSK-516)?

GW-501516 30ml-10mg/ml

GW-501516 (also known as GW-501,516, GW1516 or GSK-516) is a PPAR? modulator compound being investigated for drug use by GlaxoSmithKline. It activates the same pathways activated through exercise, including PPAR? and AMP-activated protein kinase. It is being investigated as a potential treatment for obesity, diabetes, dyslipidemia and cardiovascular disease. GW-501516 has a synergistic effect when combined with AICAR: the combination has been shown to significantly increase exercise endurance in animal studies more than either compound alone.

GW-50156 regulates fat burning through a number of widespread mechanisms; it increases glucose uptake in skeletal muscle tissue and increases muscle gene expression, especially genes involved in preferential lipid utilization., This shift changes the body's metabolism to favor burning fat for energy instead of carbohydrates or muscle protein, potentially allowing clinical application for obese patients to lose fat effectively without experiencing muscle catabolism or the effects and satiety issues associated with low blood sugar. GW-501516 also increases muscle mass, which improved glucose tolerance and reduced fat mass accumulation even in mice fed a very high fat diet, suggesting that GW-501516 may have a protective effect against obesity

It has been demonstrated at oral doses of 5 mg a day to reverse metabolic abnormalities in obese men with pre-diabetic metabolic syndrome, most likely by stimulating fatty acid oxidation. Treatments with GW-501516 have been shown to increase HDL cholesterol by up to 79% in rhesus monkeys and the compound is now undergoing Phase II trials to improve HDL cholesterol in humans.

Concerns were raised prior to the 2008 Beijing Olympics that GW-501516 could be used by athletes as a performance enhancing drug which was not currently controlled by regulations or detected by standard tests. One of the main researchers from the study on enhanced endurance consequently developed a urine test to detect the drug, and made it available to the International Olympic Committee. The World Anti-Doping Agency has also begun work on a test GW-501516 and other related PPAR? modulators., and they have been added to the prohibited list from 2009 onwards. The compound has yet to be named a controlled or prohibited substance by any nation's drug enforcement or regulation agency. To date, no athlete is known to have tested positive for the substance, though the increase in endurance, muscle fiber performance, fat loss and metabolism suggests GW-501516 has the potential for ergogenic use and abuse.

Mice which can run almost twice the distance of normal mice have been genetically engineered by US scientists.

"This is the first animal engineered for increased endurance," says Ronald Evans of the Salk Institute in La Jolla, California, whose team created the mice.

But Evans adds that the work also suggests that drugs already in clinical development may, unintentionally, boost endurance. "The potential for this to be abused by athletes is real," he points out.

Pills that mimic the benefit of exercise could also help patients whose conditions prevent them from exercising and building muscle, such as people suffering from obesity. In fact, it was while studying genes involved in obesity and fat metabolism that Evans's team stumbled across how to make mice long distance runners.

The focus of their work was a protein called PPARdelta, known to play a role in promoting the burning of fat and fighting obesity.

In previous work, his team has shown that increasing the activity of PPARdelta in fat cells encourages cells to reduce their fat stores. In the body, however, the greatest consumer of fat is slow twitch muscle, the type of muscle that gives athletes endurance. The other major type of muscle is fast twitch which is powered mainly by sugar and is responsible for strength and rapid reaction.

Conditioned athletes

So Evans's team genetically-engineered mice to produce extra PPARdelta in their muscle. As expected, when these engineered mice and control mice were put on a high fat diet for 97 days, the engineered mice experience only one-third of the weight gain that controls did.

But to the researchers' surprise, increasing PPARdelta also had a dramatic effect on the muscle composition itself: it doubled the amount of slow twitch muscle.

"These mice are genetically in better shape. They behave like conditioned athletes," says Evans. When tested, the marathon mice were able to run 92 per cent longer than normal controls.

It is unclear whether boosting PPARdelta levels later in life - or in people - would similarly enhance endurance. But, by coincidence, a drug called GW501516 which activates PPARdelta directly - is being clinically tested as a treatment to lower blood cholesterol and fat by the pharmaceutical company GlaxoSmithKline.

Evans has already shown the new drug causes many of the same genetic changes in muscle cells triggered by increasing levels of PPARdelta protein.

Therapeutic purposes

The question that remains is whether the drug alone will be enough to increase endurance "I suspect that animals training with the drug will increase endurance more rapidly," predicts Evans.

Evans says he has no affiliation with GlaxoSmithKline. And the company has so far been able to provide any comment on the work.

Farnaz Khadem, a spokesperson for the World Anti-Doping Agency, which strives to make sporting competitions drug-free, says she would not be surprised if cheating athletes would try taking GW501516, if it becomes available.

"Most doping involves a substance developed for therapeutic purposes being used for a sports purpose," she says. "Medical science is moving forward, which is good. But it also means we've got to be on our toes."

Journal reference: Public Library of Science Biology (vol 2, e294)Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW_501516


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's the non carb using fat burning agent is'nt it Hacks?

What happened there mate i refreshed page and then got all your post not just one line?!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

sounds epic, almost to good to be true....where can one acquire this? i assume its just a sarm so talking about price etc is fine...?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

interesting


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the only log i could find...

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/supplement-forum/610624-gw-501516-a-3.html

and its a brief review, very brief


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

From Patrick arnold

''

you cant have both i am afraid. if it up regulates the endurance related genes it will down regulate the hypertrophy related genes''

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/advanced-discussion-patrick/186235-gw-501516-patrick.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

m118 said:


> From Patrick arnold
> 
> ''
> 
> ...


The chemist giveth and then taketh away!:sad:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

All these sarms seem awesome...very futuristic indeed, sounds like one can put together a very nice stack combining sarms with aas.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

cas said:


> All these sarms seem awesome...very futuristic indeed, sounds like one can put together a very nice stack combining sarms with aas.


i would always save the sarms for pct, so as to keep the anabolic train going during the most delicate time


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biglbs said:


> That's the non carb using fat burning agent is'nt it Hacks?
> 
> What happened there mate i refreshed page and then got all your post not just one line?!!


I updated it after I posted it. :lol:



m118 said:


> This is the only log i could find...
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/supplement-forum/610624-gw-501516-a-3.html
> 
> and its a brief review, very brief


Fat loss looks nice.



m118 said:


> From Patrick arnold
> 
> ''
> 
> ...


Ouch.

I got my stuff here, http://www.osta-gain.com/

after I put in a 20% discount code, I noticed on the front page it had a 30% discount code on there from yesterday that I didn't see. :lol:

I talked to them (super nice), they said they would toss in some extra goodies and a measuring device.

Shot them an email and in minutes they contacted me and is shipped same day.

Impressive.

Now, I am wondering, they have a combo pack for osta and the GW stuff.

Now, I am wondering if one could possibly use both at the same time?

I actually am considering low dose clomid to keep natty levels up during this stack.

I want to run it hotter than the 12.5 and beings I got a total of 1800mg of the stuff, its not like I wont have enough:lol:


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Any other site to get it in europe to not have it seized by custom?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Thought I read somewhere else that it switched muscle fibres to a different type mroe focused on endurance and my interpretation was that these would be less reactive to hypertrophy...


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

m118 said:


> From Patrick arnold
> 
> ''
> 
> ...





Superhorse said:


> Thought I read somewhere else that it switched muscle fibres to a different type mroe focused on endurance and my interpretation was that these would be less reactive to hypertrophy...


Came in here to post these.

I'd be inclined to wait and see some more logs over on the US forums before looking further into it, but some parts of the write up are very appealing.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

cas said:


> All these sarms seem awesome...very futuristic indeed, sounds like one can put together a very nice stack combining sarms with aas.


Your right, although I remember when Resversatol was the science fiction wonder anti aging drug of the future and we would all be 150 years old.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I updated it after I posted it. :lol:
> 
> Fat loss looks nice.
> 
> ...


Well Hacks thanks fkre!I thought i was being clever too! :cursing:

Let us know how it goes on this as i can see it working even with poss. down sides buddy!


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

researchsarms.co.uk is G2G, mate ;-)



buddha said:


> Any other site to get it in europe to not have it seized by custom?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Researchsarms only list 3, I think its s4, osta and mk-677


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

cas said:


> Researchsarms only list 3, I think its s4, osta and mk-677


mk 677 is a very interesting product.... very much so


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

m118 said:


> mk 677 is a very interesting product.... very much so


You gonna try it for us?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

m118 said:


> mk 677 is a very interesting product.... very much so


how so? explain a little, because i have no real idea lol


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Parki79 said:


> You gonna try it for us?


lol, not quite yet.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

cas said:


> how so? explain a little, because i have no real idea lol


MK-677 is a product which acts as a potent, orally active GH secretagogue, mimicking the GH stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin.

Methods: A double-blind, multicenter study was conducted in which 563 patients with mild to moderate AD were randomized to receive MK-677 25 mg or placebo daily for 12 months.

Results: A total of 416 patients completed treatment and assessments at 12 months. Administration of MK-677 25 mg resulted in a 60.1% increase in serum IGF-1 levels at 6 weeks and a 72.9% increase at 12 months. In mixed-effects models that included treatment, time (month), randomization strata (baseline MMSE score ?20 vs >20), and interaction of treatment-by-time, there were no significant differences between the treatment groups on the CIBIC-plus or the mean change from baseline scores on the ADAS-Cog, ADCS-ADL, or CDR-sob scores over 12 months.

http://researchsarms.co.uk/mk-677-ibutamoren

I wonder what a dose of 50mg would do....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

50mg? that would mean taking 2ml per day, that would be on the expensive side wouldn't it lol


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

cas said:


> 50mg? that would mean taking 2ml per day, that would be on the expensive side wouldn't it lol


50mg is OTT

The highest I would run osta would be 25mg/day, but realistically, I would possibly front load it at 25mg/day for 3-5 days, then drop it to 12.5mg/day and run it for 4-8 weeks.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

m118 said:


> 50mg is OTT
> 
> The highest I would run osta would be 25mg/day, but realistically, I would possibly front load it at 25mg/day for 3-5 days, then drop it to 12.5mg/day and run it for 4-8 weeks.


osta? i thought we were talking about this GW stuff? lol


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

cas said:


> osta? i thought we were talking about this GW stuff? lol


whoops, sorry, i was mixing up this thread with another. my bad!


----------



## nomnom (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone else used this yet?

Im on my 4th day at 5mg a day and im still unsure of what its doing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

nomnom said:


> Anyone else used this yet?
> 
> Im on my 4th day at 5mg a day and im still unsure of what its doing.


gfi is usin it, apart from feeling hypo once or twice and a couple headaches nothing to report.

where'd you get yours from?

I was skeptical in the first place, its only bigged up on US boards which can often have shills.

We'll see


----------



## nomnom (Aug 4, 2011)

Just seen your thread now, i couldn't see it when i searched.

Got it from research sarms.

Can't say iv had any side effects at all yet. I don't know if its in my head or not but I do feel the tiniest bit leaner. Im running it on its own so i can see how it works, a lot of the logs iv seen people have been using clen, test, t3 or something else so they're going to get some sort of change regardless.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

im on day 5 at 10mg and nothing to report yet


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am on 10 a day.


----------



## nomnom (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like i'm starting to shift a small amount of bodyfat, I have been training 6 days a week though since iv started taking it. Im pretty tempted to up it to 10mg a day.

Anyone else noticed any changes yet?


----------



## Thymos (Aug 11, 2012)

As this was mentioned in this thread before, anyone found a UK or european distributor for aicar yet?

Sounds like very interesting stuff, especially for athletes.


----------



## wragster (Mar 11, 2012)

hi guys i have just started a cycle of test and deca this is my first time i have recently retired from fighting and no matter what i do i cant get above 10 stone although im toned i want to get bigger any tips would be appreciated and also what would you recommend taking with test and deca or something to take after my cycle thanks


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

I tried the sarms when they came out, did nothing for me apart from give me an AWFUL after taste of glue mixed with paint thinners. On a side note, John Osta who runs Osta gain is a decent guy who runs a tight ship over there, never had a minutes bother from them


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

vardy1980 said:


> hi guys i have just started a cycle of test and deca this is my first time i have recently retired from fighting and no matter what i do i cant get above 10 stone although im toned i want to get bigger any tips would be appreciated and also what would you recommend taking with test and deca or something to take after my cycle thanks


Your prob best making a new thread mate


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I am on 10 a day.


How did you get on with three SARMs? I am about to start Ostarine 20mg ed, Andarine 40mg ed and GW-501516 at 5 or 10mg ed and hoping for some decent lean gains and some fat loss?

I am still having the fertility problems so these looked a good alternative to steroids.

It's great to see a moderator trying some of the new products in the market, so much easier to hear a review from you than the crap the companies who make them publish!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It was ok, I did like the ostra stuff but gains are pretty tame, and I did notice some shutdown, mild but noticed less night time erections once I came off.

First two weeks libido was up.


----------



## mensrights (Oct 3, 2013)

If I were you guys I would stop taking the GW501516 immediately and get yourself pronto to your GP.

http://healthycanadians.gc.ca/recall-alert-rappel-avis/hc-sc/2013/33605a-eng.php

"

*An unauthorized product, known as GW501516, is being made available on the internet.*

*
All clinical development of GW501516 was stopped when toxicities, including various cancers, were discovered following routine, long term animal studies. The long-term effects of GW501516 in humans are unknown.*

*
Canadians are advised not to use this product under any circumstances and should consult with a health care professional if they have concerns about their health related to its use.*

*
GW501516 is not approved for use in humans. GSK does not manufacture or authorize its sale.*"

The people who are selling this stuff ought to be in prison.

From Wikipedia :* A 2004 article in the The Wall Street Journal noted that a study published in Nature Medicine had found that GW501516 increased polyps in specially-bred mice,[3][28] but GSK said that they had not identified any safety problems with the compound and would continue to develop it.[14]*

*
*

*
In 2013 New Scientist reported that "tests on rats showed that at all doses, the drug rapidly causes cancers in a multitude of organs, including the liver, bladder, stomach, skin, thyroid, tongue, testes, ovaries and womb."[4] In 2013 WADA took the rare step of warning potential users of the compound of the possible health risks. They stated "clinical approval has not, and will not be given for this substance".*[2][24]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW501516

"


----------

